# Officer Down: Dan Talbot - [Revere,MA] Obit & Condolences



## kwflatbed

*Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

_1 Victim Listed In Critical Condition_

*BOSTON -- *A police officer was involved in a shooting behind Revere High School early Saturday morning, sources told NewsCenter 5.

The incident happened in a parking lot near Janvrin Avenue.

At least one man was listed in critical condition at Massachusetts General Hospital. A second person was also injured and rushed to the hospital as of 10 a.m. Saturday.
Neighbors said they heard at least two shots fired.

http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/14233582/detail.html


----------



## sulldog6

*Revere Officer Shot*

A Revere police officer was shot at least once early this morning in the rear parking lot of the city's high school, sources said.
Neighbors and a city official said Officer Danny Talbot was rushed from the scene. He is now in the intensive care unit of Massachusetts General Hospital.
The state police homicide detectives assigned to the Suffolk District Attorney's Office were immediately called to the scene.

State police canvassed the neighborhood around the shooting, knocking on doors and rousing neighbors around 4 a.m. to ask them what they knew and had heard.
Several neighbors reported hearing the same staccato pattern of gunfire: a pop followed by a pause, then between three and five shots in quick succession.
Neighbors said a state police helicopter has hovered over the scene for hours as police continue the hunt for the suspect or suspects responsible for the shooting.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Police Officer Involved In Shooting Near School*

Sep 29, 2007 12:43 pm US/Eastern

*Revere Officer In Grave Condition After Shooting*

_(WBZ)_ _REVERE_ Revere police are searching for the person or persons responsible for shooting a Revere police officer in the rear parking lot of Revere High School early Saturday morning.

Suffolk County District Attorney Daniel F. Conley said 30-year-old Officer Daniel Talbot is in grave condition at Massachusetts General Hospital after being shot in the head.

Police have released few details about the case and no arrests have been made.

The high school was cordoned off and investigators scoured the area Saturday searching for evidence.

Conley said Talbot was a 5 year veteran of the force and was assigned to the gang unit.

"I'm told he has a reputation as a hard working, courageous officer who distinguished himself during his career as a police officer," Conley said. "He has our prayers this evening as does his fiancé, his family and his fellow officers."

Police called the case "extremely active" and said they were investigating a broad range of evidence.

Anyone with information about the shooting is urged to contact State police detectives at 617-727-8817.

http://wbztv.com/topstories/local_story_272124353.html


----------



## j809

*Re: Police Officer Involved In Shooting Near School*

Danny was one of my classmates at the academy. Great kid, god bless him, we are all praying for him.


----------



## misconceived

*Re: Police Officer Involved In Shooting Near School*

Getting closer to home.

Prayers are with you brother.


----------



## screamineagle

*Re: Police Officer Involved In Shooting Near School*

Boston.com is reporting he passed away earlier. My prayers are with him and his family.


----------



## KozmoKramer

*Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot, Killed In Revere*

*Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot, Killed In Revere**
Authorities Investigating What Prompted Shooting*

POSTED: 9:14 am EDT September 29, 2007
UPDATED: 11:23 pm EDT September 29, 2007
*BOSTON -- *An off-duty Revere police officer was shot and killed in an incident behind Revere High School early Saturday morning. Suffolk County District Attorney Dan Conley identified the officer as 30-year-old Dan Talbot. According to Revere Police, Talbot died around 10 p.m. Saturday. Conley said Talbot joined the force five years ago and was part of the gang unit. The incident happened in a parking lot near Janvrin Avenue at about 2 a.m. Conley would not comment on what may have sparked the shooting or who pulled the trigger. No arrests have been made. Conley said Talbot's fiance was at the scene of the shooting, and that she and several other people were interviewed. "We are following a lot of leads at this time," Conley said. Neighbors said they heard at least two shots fired.


----------



## Andy0921

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

That really sucks.
God bless him, his family, and his co-workers. 
Stay strong, j809.
RIP brother.


----------



## misconceived

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

R.i.p.


----------



## CampusOfficer

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

Rip


----------



## RodneyFarva

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

rip.


----------



## pahapoika

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

R.i.p.


----------



## kwflatbed

According to Revere Police, Officer Daniel Anthony Talbot died around 10 p.m. Saturday
Arrangements will be posted when avaible.

09/30/2007
*Officer Down: Police Officer Daniel Talbot *

*Officer Down: Police Officer Daniel Talbot *- [Revere, Massachusetts]










*











*

*ODMP*



Biographical Info[/B]
*Age:* 30

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire

*Additional Information:* Officer Talbot had served with the Revere Police Department for 5 years and was assigned to the Gang Unit. He is survived by his fiancee.

*Incident Details:* Officer Talbot was shot and killed while participating an anti-gang operation. He was shot once in the head by a suspect in the parking lot of Revere High School.

He was transported to a local hospital following the shooting, where he remained in grave condition all day until succumbing to the wound.

*End of Watch:* Saturday, September 29, 2007

__________________________________________________________​*Revere officer dies after shooting*
The Boston Globe
REVERE, Mass. - An officer in the Revere Police Department's gang unit died last night, hours after he was shot in the head early yesterday in an outburst of violence that sent dozens of law enforcement agents throughout the city knocking on doors and questioning residents as they searched for suspects.
Officer Daniel Talbot, 30, had been in grave condition much of yesterday at Massachusetts General Hospital after being shot about 1:30 in the corner of the Revere High School parking lot near the bleachers by the school's baseball diamond, according to police officials and area residents. He died shortly before 10 p.m., according to Revere police Lieutenant John Goodwin.
Suffolk District Attorney Daniel F. Conley offered no explanation on how or why Talbot suffered the single gunshot wound to the head.
Speaking during a press conference yesterday afternoon, Conley said police had no suspects in custody but were looking into several leads. He said he would not rule out gang activity.
Revere Police Chief Terence K. Reardon would not comment on whether other officers were injured in the shooting. But Conley said State Police units that investigate officer-involved shootings were assisting yesterday.
The district attorney said that others were present at the scene and that some had been interviewed, but he would not comment on their identity or their relationship to Talbot.
"We know who Officer Talbot was with," Conley said. "We've interviewed them, and more interviews need to take place tonight."
Conley would not say whether Talbot was on duty at the time or why he was at the high school parking lot at that hour.
"Because of the very sensitive nature of this investigation and because it remains very active, we cannot discuss the details and findings we have reached at this point," he said. "At this stage, it's necessary for me to withhold much of what we have learned up to this point to maintain the integrity of this investigation."
Mayor Thomas G. Ambrosino, who visited the officer and his family at the hospital, said by phone that "our hearts go out to the family of Officer Talbot."
"The city will cooperate in any way we can to work with law enforcement to track down the perpetrators," Ambrosino said.
Talbot joined the 95-member Police Department about five years ago, the mayor said.
About four months ago, Talbot moved into a two-bedroom condominium in Salem that he purchased with his fiancée, said his next-door neighbor, Nela Gorodefskiy.
"It's just terrible," she said. "He was very friendly, very open."
Gorodefskiy said she learned about the shooting from one of his co-workers who came to his home yesterday. "I cried," she said. "He was crying, too."
The last fatality in the Revere Police Department was in September 1973, when Officer Joseph Moretti was shot while trying to stop an armed robbery.
As State Police helicopters flew overhead, dozens of state and local law enforcement officers scoured the city yesterday, focusing at one point in midday on a red, three-decker house on Thornton Street, in a working-class neighborhood of predominantly Cambodian and Brazilian residents.
Officers closed off the street as they entered homes, taking some residents to police headquarters for further questioning.
Less than a mile away, near the scene of the shooting, yellow police tape surrounded the high school parking lot as detectives spoke with neighbors and looked for evidence.
Revere has had several recent violent gang-related episodes, and last month was one of the communities federal immigration officials targeted in a three-day sweep for alleged members or associates of the MS-13 street gang.
City officials say Revere has changed dramatically in the past decade and has sought to reduce crime despite fewer police and an influx of new residents.
"He was a good police officer," said John Powers, president of the Revere City Council. "He was a cop's cop, somebody always on the job. Hopefully, whoever is responsible will be apprehended."


----------



## j809

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

R.I.P. brother, you made us all laugh everyday and were always fun to be around with.


----------



## masscopk9

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

*R.I.P. Officer Talbot*


----------



## soxrock75

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

RIP. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family and the Revere PD.


----------



## mfurlong

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

R.i.p. Brother


----------



## Gil

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

Dan's Myspace page if anyone wants to leave something there for his friends and family.

http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=10590637


----------



## HPD104

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## PBiddy35

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

RIP. Thank you for your service and may God hold you in the palm of his hand.


----------



## Guest

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

My thoughts and prayers are with the officer's family and the Revere PD, but something about this just doesn't feel right.


----------



## Lost

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

Rest in peace.


----------



## ecpd402

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

R.i.p.


----------



## Crvtte65

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

Rest in peace bro


----------



## RumRunner

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

Rip


----------



## Keepitreel

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

RIP, And I hope when everything comes to light its all in his favor.


----------



## K917

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

Rest in Peace Brother


----------



## smilly217

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

Rest in Peace Brother, Thank you for your service to your Country and city. May your family and friends stay strong and justice be served.


----------



## Macop

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

R.i.p


----------



## fscpd910

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

Rip


----------



## Harley387

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

R.I.P Brother.


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

R.I.P

Thoughts and prayers to His Family, Fiancee, and the City of Revere.


----------



## Portable81

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

Rip


----------



## mikey742

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

Rip


----------



## Killjoy

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

My thoughts and prayers to the family and friends of Officer Talbot, rest in Peace, brother.


----------



## new guy

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

R.I.P. brother.


----------



## kwflatbed

*Re: Revere Police Officer Dan Talbot Shot Killed In Revere*

Please post any comments and news articles in the stuck thread in NE Police News
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?p=220118#post220118

Thanks
We would like to keep Final Tour Of Duty for Obits and Condolences


----------



## Opie

My thoughts and Prayers go out to the Family of Ofc. Talbot as well as his Brothers and Sisters at Revere PD. RIP Brother go with God!


----------



## kwflatbed

A memorial fund has been set up for Officer Talbot's family:

Officer Dan Talbot Memorial Fund
Attention: Citizens Bank
385 Broadway
Revere, MA 02151

His wake will be Friday and his funeral Saturday at St. Anthony's Church on Revere Street in Revere.


----------



## honor12900

R.I.P Dan


----------



## redsox03

R.i.p.


----------



## MM1799

The city of Revere can be proud that heroic officers, like this one, suit up everyday.

R.I.P Officer Talbot


----------



## dave7336

Rest in Peace. God Bless Off. Talbot, his family and the Revere PD in these tough times...


----------



## sulldog6

Rest in Peace Officer Talbot.

My thoughts and prays for him & his family.

God Bless Revere P.D.


----------



## csauce777

kwflatbed said:


> A memorial fund has been set up for Officer Talbot's family:
> 
> Officer Dan Talbot Memorial Fund
> Attention: Citizens Bank
> 385 Broadway
> Revere, MA 02151
> 
> His wake will be Friday and his funeral Saturday at St. Anthony's Church on Revere Street in Revere.


Any word if the info about the services went out over LEAPS, and if not, any more detailed info on services?


----------



## misconceived

REVERE - St. Anthony's Church will be the focus of services for fallen police Officer Daniel Talbot on Friday, when a wake and law enforcement "walk-by" are scheduled, and Saturday, when his funeral will be held at 10 a.m.

The 1 p.m. walk-by will include hundreds of uniformed police officers filing past Talbot's casket in a show of respect. The procession is open to members of the public who are asked to take a seat in the church while the walk-by is underway.

The wake will be held from 2 p.m. to 8 p.m.

The show of respect and grief will rival in scope funerals held in the last several years in neighboring communities for members of the military killed in Iraq and Afghanistan. Drivers should anticipate traffic delays on streets around St. Anthony's on both days.

http://www.myrevere.net/default.asp?sourceid=&smenu=1&twindow=&mad=&sdetail=4839&wpage=1&skeyword=&sidate=&ccat=&ccatm=&restate=&restatus=&reoption=&retype=&repmin=&repmax=&rebed=&rebath=&subname=&pform=&sc=1359&hn=myrevere&he=.net


----------



## kttref

RIP brother.


----------



## kwflatbed

Daniel A. Talbot











Of Salem, formerly of Revere, September 29, 2007, age 30, Revere Police Officer.

Beloved son of Mary "Patty" Talbot of Pelham, NH. Devoted grandson of William and Julia Talbot of AL, who helped raised their grandson.

Loving fiance of Connie Bethell of Salem, MA. Brother of Paul Talbot of Haverhill and Kristina Smith of Pelham, NH. Nephew of Susan and 
Robert Susi, William and Ellie Talbot, Dawn Talbot and the late Michael Talbot.

Grand nephew of Judy and John Hannafin. Uncle of Paul Michael Talbot.

Visiting hours in St. Anthony's Church, 250 Revere St., Revere, Friday, Oct. 5 from 2-8 PM, preceded by a Law Enforcement Walk-By at 1 PM.

Relatives and friends invited. A Mass of Christian Burial will be held Saturday in St. Anthony's Church at 10 AM.

In lieu of flowers, memorial contributions may be made in Daniel's name to MA Law Enforcement Memorial Foundation, 10-G Roessler Road, Suite 505, Woburn, MA 01801.

Member of MA Police Association.

Member of the National Guard and Army Gulf War Veteran.

Interment in Cambridge Cemetery.

Arrangements by Burns Funeral Home of BILLERICA and CAMBRIDGE.

www.burnsfuneralhomes.com.

Published in the Boston Globe on 10/3/2007.

 Guest Book • Funeral home info • Flowers • Gift Shop • Charities  


----------



## mpdcam

RIP Off. Talbot


----------



## DoD102

What a shame. Have they located the suspect yet?

R.I.P. Brother. The family and department and friends are in our prayers here at VA Bedford.


----------



## kwflatbed

sarge439 said:


> What a shame. Have they located the suspect yet?


http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=38717


----------



## Chree

Quite a tribute to, obviously, a great cop....I was proud to be a part of it....


----------



## SPS5592

C-Co 1/181...R.I.P Danny


----------



## Robert35

*NLEOM Officer Talbot Name to be added to Memorial*

DANIEL ANTHONY TALBOT Police Officer 9/29/2007 25-W: 26 Revere, Massachusetts, P.D.

Officer Talbot Name to be added on the NLEOM


----------

